# South American Acanthops Update



## Meemee (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok, here's the latest:

Alice (hey, don't look at me my husband named her!) has laid an ootheca but we're not sure what to do with it. I know with Chinese you can put it in the fridge to delay hatching but can you do that with an acanthops ootheca?

My husband won't be back in Canada 'til Jan and I'm so not ready for nymphs. In fact I'll be in Ecuador 'til Jan too and I really don't want it hatching on a plane or right after we get home.

So if someone could be so kind as to give me a mini caresheet or point me in the direction of one I would be very grateful (I've looked on the inernet and have had no luck).

Thanks!

Meemee

PS Oops, almost forgot to tell you that Alice escaped right after laying the ootheca. My husband was pretty pi**ed about it, I think he was getting attached to her.


----------



## hortus (Dec 8, 2005)

mimic the climate you found it in . you (or your hubby) knows more about the climate it was found in than i do .


----------



## Isis (Dec 8, 2005)

If you've got the ooth just recently it will probably not hatch earlier than the beginning of january or maybe even til lhalf of january  You can't freeze most of ooths, only those whose eggs can withstand lower temperatures (like european Empusa or Mantis religiosa)


----------



## Christian (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi.

The ooth cannot be delayed by putting it in the fridge. It should be sent by mail. Let your husband place it in a thick board of cardpaper, in which a hole of the size and shape of the ooth was cut. It should not take longer than 3 days when if sent as express mail. The ooth must be incubated at high humidity.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Tapos (Dec 8, 2005)

if she laid one ooth, more should follow. maybe you could send it to a breeder with the agreement that you get some nymphs after you return? and no i am not even thinking it would be me. me hobbyist!


----------



## Meemee (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! I'll let everyone know how it all turns out once I get back.

Meemee


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 14, 2005)

We are all looking forward to hearing how this turns out. Best of luck.


----------

